# Survival



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Okay,

I posted a couple pics of the stuff I have been making...............

Just scroll down the page


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

How much Tom?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

....................................................

...........................................................................................


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooter..love them walking sticks....mighty fine..yes indeed mighty fine..enjoy~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

...................................

.......................................................................................


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I am sooo jealous of your land, Nice to be able to shoot some arrows on your back yard (I am a bowmen too) 

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

I can hear your mouth moving but can see what you're saying :iono:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 68915


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

All I wanted to do ..is show some stuff I have been making.

Some survival walking sticks, and a survival slingshot.

They have a compass, and the handles are tied up with para cord.

That`s all.

I am going to make a lot more of them.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Tom how much for the Walking sticks ?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Cjw said:


> Tom how much for the Walking sticks ?


PM sent


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Just so you all know,

I am not selling any of these pieces...to anyone... (here).

My plan is to give them away to friends, and family.

.


----------

